# Would you like to have a Skybar in the UAE Forum?



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

hello all

i have realized there is more and more international interest now and many people ask questions and even we have started some chat threads.

what do you think about a skybar for our forum?

it would make the forum better structured as construction, infrastructure and business threads wouldn't mix up with general "off topic" discussions.

we don't have to name it skybar which sounds boring as so many forums have these
how about naming it "shisha lounge" or something. something typical arabic preferred!

so, please give your vote for or against a skybar!

proposals and opinions highly appreciated!!!

thanks

dennis
dubai-lover


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2005)

yes definatly, thats a good idea, almost every other country has a skybar section.


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

call it..

- The Bedouin Tent 
- Cafe Arabia (sounds crap but I can't think of any others)


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

or 

-Souk Emarat (Emirates Souk)


----------



## ulb (Mar 1, 2003)

Ja bitte Dennis. Kann ich habe zwei coffe und einen Shisha.
(i know that you will find some mistakes- not sur i should say einen) :runaway: 


I'am joking but it will be a nice idea.


----------



## ahmedr (Feb 1, 2004)

I think its definitely a good idea to separate the "off topic" threads from the general skyscraper or project-related threads. I think fahed (or was it some other forumer?) had a good name for it: SkyMajlis. (Majlis = a place to sit and chat - Bedouin equivalent of bar).


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

How about just Majlis


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

SkyMajlis sounds awesome. Make it so...


----------



## ahmedr (Feb 1, 2004)

I would prefer _something_Majlis because Majlis only is just like saying Bar which isnt really creative.


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

Emarat Majlis?


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

How would you say Majlis of the Emirates? 'Majlis-al-Emarat'?


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

Probably...but the name should also make it obvious somehow that it is a skybar type of forum and not an Arabic-language only forum, which is what might happen if the name is TOO arabic sounding


----------



## ahmedr (Feb 1, 2004)

> How would you say Majlis of the Emirates? 'Majlis-al-Emarat'?


Yeah, thats right.
But still I prefer SkyMajlis.


----------



## ahmedr (Feb 1, 2004)

> Probably...but the name should also make it obvious somehow that it is a skybar type of forum and not an Arabic-language only forum, which is what might happen if the name is TOO arabic sounding


SkyMajlis is perfect then.


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

Lol... let's just name is SkyMajlis for ahmedr's sake


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

i agree with skymajlis, very nice sounding name


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

Go SkyMajlis!


----------



## ahmedr (Feb 1, 2004)

> Lol... let's just name is SkyMajlis for ahmedr's sake


You're spoiling me, Krazy. lol


----------



## fahed (Nov 10, 2004)

I've said it a long time that we need something similar to skybar but we should call it "Sky Majlis" ^_^


----------



## ahmedr (Feb 1, 2004)

Yeah, dont worry fahed, I said it was your idea , check post #6. But there should be some more feedback, I dont want it to be called SkyMajlis just because of my nagging for it to be so.


----------



## Taufiq (Oct 14, 2004)

Sky Majlis is perfect.. and yes on the skybar.


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

smussuw why you against the skybar idea?


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

sky majlis sounds awesome
great idea

more votes please!


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

Krazy said:


> smussuw why you against the skybar idea?



Because am sure each thread might turn to a racist fighting thread.


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

If ur gonna do it i prefer emirates majlis as someone mentioned before ====> more original than sky majlis.


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

smussuw said:


> Because am sure each thread might turn to a racist fighting thread.


no need to worry
i'll block things like these!


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

SkyMajlis is great!

Do it!


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

ok, i'll ask the administators


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

Grrreaaat :banana:


----------



## crazyeight (Dec 18, 2004)

yes please.


----------



## dazz (Jul 13, 2004)

smussuw said:


> Because am sure each thread might turn to a racist fighting thread.


lock&load :guns1:


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

it took them exactly 4 minutes to create it after i have asked for it :lol:
i love these guys!


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

Are you going to move the sticky oatmenal, and arabic disscusion threads there or leave them where they are?


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

was thinking about it
but it hink we should keep it here in the main forum


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

Souk Emara
nice as it is with a base area at the first page
but then guess we have the open area undernet for all random questions
remeber when it was just the one area
now we are about to have 5 or 6 !
but then guess its needed and the area will only grow and grow


----------

